# GEVO - renewable chemicals and advanced biofuels



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Some random searching helped me find this little gem. It's all speculation but it seems they have had an contamination that shut down their production. It's hoped that production will restart back in june 2013 ( hopefully... ). The stock has tanked and l would like to entertain the potential for a up swing in stock price once it back on track. It's up 4.38% today.

I'm in @ $1.70. Doesn't seem like there is going to be much more downside to this. Anyone else.


Summary from site

Gevo is a leading renewable chemicals and advanced biofuels company. We are developing biobased alternatives to petroleum-based products using a combination of synthetic biology and chemistry. We plan to produce isobutanol, a versatile platform chemical for the liquid fuels and petrochemicals markets. Isobutanol has broad market applications as a solvent and a gasoline blendstock that can help refiners meet their renewable fuel and clean air obligations. It can also be further processed using well-known chemical processes into jet fuel and feedstocks for the production of synthetic rubber, plastics and polyesters.


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

GEVO up another 4.19% and volume is increasing. Hopefully this is a good sign, and the plant get back into operations next month; or couple of months. No confirmation yet...

Please dont take these links as hard evidence but a positive sign.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2013/05/17/5-best-stocks-to-invest-in-industrial-biotech.aspx

http://www.streetinsider.com/rating_history.php?q=GEVO


** UPDATE HUGE SPIKE!!!!!! It hit $1.99 now retreat back to 1.85. Im now looking for the news that caused the spike ( im paranoid of wallstreet games ) **


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

This company wants to make isobutanol instead of ethanol from corn feedstock? Do I have that right?


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Feruk said:


> This company wants to make isobutanol instead of ethanol from corn feedstock? Do I have that right?


Yep! isobutanol can pretty much replace traditional oil and can be used for the same application. The best thing is it doesn't necessarily replace oil products and it deriviatives ( like chemicals, fuels, and plastics ) but can be added making the oil industry more "green." I read that big names like coca cola is on board, but it not looking good if it takes them too get manufacturing back on track. It good PR if their bottles can recycle/biodegrade properly. It also mandated by US law that fuel use more & more "green" alternatives. So it wont create friction in the already dominate oil industry. It works with it as the mixture is forces into higher and higher "green" alternatives.

Not sure if this spike is in anticipation to the manufacturing resume in June, or some random spec run. Solar just made a killing, so maybe their more interests and attention honing onto other "green" stocks. I'm confident this will be back to $6 by next year ( being cautious & pessimistic with my price target  ). Im assuming there will be more kinks to iron out and regaining clients will take a bit of time.

Sorry if l seem generic but l dont want to spend all day writing. Im hoping to summarize. I need to enjoy my evening.


----------



## Feruk (Aug 15, 2012)

That's what I thought. I think the idea is stupid. First, you use corn which uses farmland that could be used to feed people. It's been shown before that you could convert every square inch in the USA to ethanol production and you still wouldn't produce enough energy to power America (while everyone starved). Isobutanol is significantly better, but it still makes more sense to just use oil. Every time I go to a gas station and fill up and read the "may contain up to 10% ethanol", I feel scammed. I am paying 100% of the price for 95% of the energy equivalent (ethanol at best has 50% of the energy density of oil). If a car contanied 10% isobutanol, that ratio would go to 99% of the energy equivalent, so I'm still getting ripped off. The idea is just PR for companies like Coca Cola and for governments without any scientific validity. I think there are some incredible "green" ideas out there, but this isn't one of them. Stock might go up on hype, but I wouldn't feel safe riding the ups and downs knowing one day this is going to zero because the underlining idea sucks. That's my opinion on this company.


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Read the article, there going to be a big push towards biofuels in the near future. Not only that but it opens tons of jobs in north america that would otherwise be off shored. At this point its hard to measure the micro and macro economics of a trend like this but either way as an investor im not missing out. Remember Gevo already had already been producing before the plant needed to be closed. Their are already clients. This isnt the typical stock looking for new business, but trying to get back to business.

http://www.ethanolproducer.com/arti...efines-corn-fiber-ethanol-butanol-as-advanced


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

by coincidence, a scientist i know whose research ever since his post-doc has focused precisely on the development of plastic monomers from starch molecules including corn says that north America is not there yet.

"People always ask me about creating food packaging from corn," says this 46-year-old chemical engineer, adding that food packaging is the most difficult challenge of all because corn-derived plastics break down or leak prematurely.

"Corn is very hydrophilic, so the packaging quickly absorbs moisture," he explains.


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on that insight! I'm going to look into this point and see what kind of consensus l can find on the point. Im not really the pumper type so counter points are much appreciated


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dragenn i did notice that your company has a gilt-edged group of scientists as officers & directors.

my acquaintance has been conducting research on polymers produced from renewable source materials such as lactic acid & fermented starches, particularly corn, at the national research council of canada for 17 years; more recently as chair of chemical engineering at a leading canadian university.

they haven't found the breakthrough yet, though, afaik. Neither has anyone else.

you would like to develop a consensus on the science? yay! how's this reading list for a little bit of friday nite lite!


S. Saeidlou, M. A. Huneault, H. Li, C. B. Park, Polylactide crystallization, Progress in Polymer Science, Published on-line July 2012; In press.

S. Saeidlou, M. A. Huneault, H. Li, P. Sammut, C. B. Park, Evidence of a dual network/spherulitic crystalline morphology in PLA stereocomplexes, Accepted, In press for Polymer 2012.

Hongo Li, M.A. Huneault, Effect of chain extension on the properties of PLA/TPS blends, Journal of Applied Polymer Science 122 (1), pp. 134-141(2011)

Hongo Li, M.A. Huneault, Comparison of Sorbitol and Glycerol as Plasticizers for Thermoplastic Starch in TPS/PLA Blends, Journal of Applied Polymer Science 119 (4), pp. 2439-2448 (2011)

M. Mihai, M.A. Huneault, B.D. Favis, Rheology and Extrusion Foaming of Chain Branched Poly(lactic acid), Polymer Engineering and Science 50 (3), 629-642 (2010).

O. Arroyo, M.A. Huneault, B.D. Favis, M. N. Bureau, Processing And Properties of PLA/Thermoplastic Starch/Montmorillonite Nanocomposites, Polymer Composites, 31 (1) 114-127 (2010). 

M. Mihai, M.A. Huneault, B.D. Favis, Crystallinity development in cellular poly(lactic acid) in the presence of supercritical carbon dioxide, J. Applied Polymer Science, 113, 2920-2932 (2009).

A. Mokrini, M. A. Huneault, Z. Shi, Z. Xie, S. Holdcroft, Non-fluorinated proton-exchange membranes based on melt extruded SEBS/HDPE blends, J. Membrane Sci. 325, 749-757 (2008)

H. Li, M.A. Huneault, Crystallization in PLA/Thermoplastic Starch Blends, International Polymer Processing, 23, 412-418 (2008).​


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

humble_pie said:


> dragenn i did notice that your company has a gilt-edged group of scientists as officers & directors.
> 
> my acquaintance has been conducting research on polymers produced from renewable source materials such as lactic acid & fermented starches, particularly corn, at the national research council of canada for 17 years; more recently as chair of chemical engineering at a leading canadian university.
> 
> ...


Something tells me ill barely be able to understand the material, but it's worth a shot. When investing ignorance is NOT bliss.


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

LOL! Massive spike in GEVO STOCK Opened 25% on a high, and lsowly climbing after a quick morning sell off. GEVO Looking good today. The plant is finally back to production

http://money.msn.com/business-news/article.aspx?feed=PZ&date=20130618&id=16608080

http://ir.gevo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=238618&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1604834


----------



## dragenn (Jan 22, 2013)

With price targets in the $6 when production moves to partially commercial productions rates. This one is free money. Put on your watch list and wait for a good re-entry. Been packing away shares on dips and l'm not bothering to sell this until it hit $10 again.

Good luck!


----------

